#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-04-23
<pixiarvai> wangerin, så har jeg haft fat i banken http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=16005
<wangerin> pixiarvai: Bingo. Skal de ha jeres begge info på samme papir? Hvis ikke ville det jo være en del nemmere at sende dem ind individuelt :-)
<wangerin> Men det skal jo nok være på det samme stykke papir
<pixiarvai> på det samme
<pixiarvai> men ellers kan jeg jo udfylde selve papiret, underskrive det, og så sende det til sbc
<pixiarvai> jeg har sendt en pb til sbc om dette, da jeg helst ikke vil have min private mail (den kender du så hehe) og tlf.nr ude i forum
<wangerin> Jeg kan se at når der skal skiftes kasserer, skal hele bestyrelsen skrive under. Er du sikker på at alle 5 ikke skal skrive under på oprettelsen?
<pixiarvai> hvad være er at vi skal bruge referat
<pixiarvai> som formand skal sbc vist også stå for underskiften
<wangerin> Der er da kommet et referat ud. Det kan vel bruges som det er eller?
<pixiarvai> har jeg overset det ? 
<pixiarvai> det er ref fra generalforsamlingen
<wangerin> Der blev da valgt en referent, og jeg mener da der kom et refereat. Ellers har vi da loggen. Det er da næsten bedre end et referat :-)
<wangerin> SÃ¥ er det bare at markere beslutningerne.
<pixiarvai> sbc kan vel få det ref færdigt hehe
<wangerin> :-)
<wangerin> Eneste usikkerhed ved valget er "[15:20] <Momsemor> wangerin og henning"
<wangerin> Fik jeg 2 stemmer fra Momsemor? ;-)
<wangerin> NÃ¥h nej, det var mig og buddig der var ment :-)
<pixiarvai> hehe, aner det ikke, men vi var så få, at vi alle kom med uanset hvad
<pixiarvai> nååå ok
<wangerin> Men i bund og grund er loggen vel også et referat. Jeg tror i realiteten at de forventer en beslutnings-protokol
<wangerin> - så de ikke selv skal til at finde hoved og hale i hvad der er besluttet
<pixiarvai> loggen er lidt sværere at snyde med
<wangerin> Namelig - en beslutningsprotokol indeholder kun **** beslutningerne **** Referatet kan indeholde meget mere. Så har sbc en rigtig god grund til at få skruet en kort version sammen.
<pixiarvai> hmmm, dokumentviseren er ikke glad for pdf-filer .. jeg kan godt skrive, men skriften er for stor, og det gemmes ikke
<pixiarvai> Ooo går helt af H-til, der kan jeg ikke engang læse det
<pixiarvai> pyt, så printer jeg og udfylder med kuglepen hehe
<pixiarvai> nå, jeg skal montere ny opvaskemaskine. så fruen siger at vi må vente med den konto :D:D
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-04-25
<pixiarvai> wangerin, nu du ved lidt om foreningskontoer, er der så nogle spørgsmål, som du gerne vil have at jeg undersøger (før mødet på mandag) ?
<wangerin1> pixiarvai: Ikke umiddelbart. Hvis du har snakket  med banken, og har nogenlunde styr på hvad de vil ha, burde det vel være nok. :-)
<pixiarvai> jeg har et enkelt punkt som jeg ikke har regnet ud, men jeg ringer til deres support i morgen
<wangerin1> Så meget styr har jeg nu heller ikke på det, men jeg har prøvet det nogle gange ;-)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-04-23
<MoondeckDK> Hi
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-04-26
<Christian_Arvai> nå, jeg er ikke den eneste, der logger tidligt på, sikkert fordi at vi kender os selv, og ved at vi glemmer det på andre mpåder ;)
<henning2> Christian_Arvai: Og så er det os som mere eller mindre altd er online - om man er ved computeren eller ej ;-)
<sbc> Hej alle :)
<buddig> hej
<Zilvador> Hej folk :)
<neglesaks> däv
<Momsemor> Er kun med på sidelinien.... dårlig mave, så render til og fra :-(
<neglesaks> tag den bærbare med på tønden?
<Momsemor> Hi, hi.... ja, det var da en ide ;-)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> momsemor til cykelløb
<Zilvador> Åh nej. God bedring Jannie
<Momsemor> Takker...
<lars_t_h> god dag til alle
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hej lath
<Zilvador> Jeg hører, at det ikke regner så meget i Jylland, som det gør i Kbh lige nu.
<sbc> Zilvador, Tørvejr nu i Odense, men det har regnet tidligere :)
<Zilvador> Jeg håber, at vi også får lidt bedre vejr senere så :)
<buddig> God bedring Jannie
<Momsemor> Tak, Henning :-)
<sbc> Zilvador, Skal du ikke alligevel side indenfor foran computeren og skrive referatet fra mødet rent senere? :P
<sbc> så gør vejret vel ingen forskel :)
<sbc> Nåh, klokkken er vist ved at være 16, så jeg tror godt vi kan sige velkommen til Generalforsamlingen i Foreningen af danske Ubuntubrugere.
<Zilvador> Haha...tja, det kan du have ret i
<sbc> Jeg tror vi er relativt få nok til at vi har tid til at lave en hurtig navne-runde før vi går i gang med dagsordenen. Jeg smidder også lige links til vedtægter, dagsorden osv. lige om lidt :)
<sbc> ... men
 * sbc er Søren Caspersen, formand i foreningen, og bosidende i Odense :)
<Christian_Arvai> christian arvai, holeby, admin i forum
<Zilvador> Mit navn er Daniel Ejsing-Duun. Jeg er bestyrelsesmedlem, loco-kontakt og bor i København.
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard, Hadsten, Medlem af Bestyrelsen
<nicky> Nicky Thomassen, forum-admin
 * lars_t_h er pt bestyrelsesmedlem og genopstiller
 * neglesaks er Peter Perlsø, Lyngby på Djævleøen, fungerende Kasserer
 * wangerin er Henning fra Sønderborg -  formand for AlsLUG.
<buddig> Henning Buddig kommer i buntu Aarhus og på forumet
<Klaus_Rasmussen> redaktør
<Futte> er Flemming Jensen og er  fra Brønderslev kanten
<Blueeyez> Kenneth Rasmussen, Esbjerg, Ubuntu Esbjerg
<sbc> Velkommen til alle sammen - hvis der er flere der har lyst til at sige hej, så kan de bare gøre det løbende.
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc> 1. Valg af dirigent
<sbc> 2. Valg af referent
<sbc> 3. Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc> 4. Formandens beretning
<sbc> 5. Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc> 6. Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc> 7. Godkendelse af budget
<sbc> 8. Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc>  * Valg af formand
<sbc>  * Valg af kasser
<sbc>  * Valg af 3 bestyrelsesmedlemmer og 2 suppleanter
<sbc>  * Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc>  * Valg af LoCo kontakt
<sbc> 9. Eventuelt
<sbc> Den kan også findes her:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/943/detail/
<sbc> Vedtægterne kan læses her:
<sbc> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soeren-b-c/UbuntuDK/master/vedt%C3%A6gter.md
<sbc> og det er vist også det vi får brug for :)
<sbc> Lad os starte med første punkt:
<sbc> 1. Valg af dirigent
 * sbc stiller gerne op, men vil også gerne overlade tjansen til andre! :)
<lars_t_h> +1
<nicky> +1 for sbc :-)
<Zilvador> Du skal være velkommen :)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<Futte> +1 for sbc
<buddig> +1
<sbc> Den snupper jeg.
<wangerin> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<sbc> Jeg skal starte med at beklage at de sidste ting med regnskab og budget blev udsendt så sent i går (og vist aldrig nåede frem til mail-listen), men jeg håber det går.
<sbc> Næste punkt er:
<sbc> 2. Valg af referent
 * sbc kigger sig omkring :)
<Zilvador> Har du ikke allerede peget på mig? :p
<sbc> Zilvador, Du er en helt hvis du gidder :)
<lars_t_h> +1 for Zilvador hvis han vil
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<Futte> +1
<nicky> +1
<Zilvador> Hehe...jeg skal nok, hvis der ikke er andre
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<buddig> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<sbc> super!
<sbc> 3. Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc> Selvom vi stemmer i irc-kanalen skal vi iføgle vedtægterne vælge stemmetællere (i flertal). Nogen frivillige?
<Zilvador> Gerne
<Zilvador> Andre?
<Zilvador> Alle, der kan tælle til ti, er kandidater :)
<neglesaks> Jeg kan tælle til tre
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<sbc> neglesaks, Jeg tror godt du kan magte lidt mere end tre. Vil du tælle stemmer lidt senere?
<buddig> +1
<neglesaks> Ja :)
<Zilvador> Jeg håber lidt, at vores kasserer kan tælle ;)
<sbc> så Zilvador og neglesaks tæller stemmer (sammen med os andre) :)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hehe
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> 4. Formandens beretning
<sbc> Det har været et meget stille år for os. Vi har drevet Forum / hjemmeside, og der er gang i lokal-afdelingerne. Vi har stået for DVD rundsending, men vi har ikke haft store arrangementer på benene. Ingen release-party eller lignende. Det kunne man håbe blev bedre i fremtiden. Men det afhænger af det arbejde i alle er villige til at lægge.
<sbc> Det er en meget kort beretning, men det er det jeg har.
<sbc> Er der nogen kommentarer til beretningen?
<lars_t_h> Der syhes ikke at være så mange aktive medlemmer som for nogle år siden.
<Christian_Arvai> godkendt herfra. aktiviteten skal vi gøre noget ved. sp er så hvordan
<neglesaks> Korrekt, men det kan være at der er gået karriere og muligvis familie i den for manges vedkommende.
<neglesaks> Ligeledes godkendt herfra.
<nicky> Også her, god berretning
<Christian_Arvai> personligt kan jeg ikke ligge så meget de næste 1½ år
<sbc> lars_t_h, Christian_Arvai Jeg tror folk flytter fokus andre steder hen. og unge/studerende bliver nok ikke aktive.
<Zilvador> Tja...man kunne vel nævne, at vi har fået støtte og tilbud om et form for partnerskab med DKUUG
<sbc> jeg tror hvis jeg var 20-25 i dag og skulle ligge frivilligt arbejde ville det måske være mere med fokus på privatliv/sikkerhed på nettet. og der er Ubuntu mere et redskab end en mål.
<sbc> Zilvador, Sandt. Teknisk set først i 2015, men ja, vi har fået 2000+ kr. fra dkuug bl.a. til drift af hjemmeside.
<Christian_Arvai> sjovt nok samme mål jeg har med min uddannelse ;)
<wangerin> Her nede i forenden, ser  vi deværre ikke så mange gamle brugere, men har masser af nye brugere som vi hjælper. Så den del der dækker udbredelse af budskabet ser ud til at virke fint
<Zilvador> Bestyrelsesåret går vel fra maj til april :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Det har du nok egentlig ret i. Min fejl :)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> har installeret Ubuntu på 2 venners PCér
<sbc> wangerin, Vender de tilbage og bliver "aktive" når de har fået hjælp?
<wangerin> Nogle af dem.  Vi har jævnt mange gengangere til vore møder, men de er meget tilbageholdende, fordi det er nybegndere. Både mht liux og i mange tiltælde også IT generelt.
<lars_t_h> wangerin, så måske skal den nye generation af Ubuntu brugere først lige have en god bunke erfaring?
<Christian_Arvai> som udgangspunkt kan vi se aktiviteten følge kvaliteten af MS-udgivelser. Vista var *** og det gav en masse aktive medlemmer. Win7 kører ok, Win8 er et misforster, og dersværre tror jeg at de rammer med Win10, så det giver ikke et bust
<neglesaks> Lige mine tanker, CA
<sbc> aktivitet osv. er rigtigt spændende, men måske vi skal gemme det til efter generalforsmalingen eller til Eventuelt, så vi kan få overstået det formelle først? Er det ok hvis vi går videre i dagsordenen så?
<wangerin> lars_t_h: Ja. Så længe man ikke føler sig sikker i værktøjet er det svært at skulle hjælpe andre
<Christian_Arvai> sad to say. vi har testet W10 i klasen i virtualbox, og det skal nok blive populært
<neglesaks> Videre, tak.
<sbc> Ok, næste punkt: 
<sbc> 5. Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc> Regnskabet kan hentes her:
<sbc> https://www.dropbox.com/s/87pynlvn1pwbejy/REGNSKAB%20for%20Udk%202014.ods?dl=0
<sbc> (hvis jeg ramte det rette link)
<neglesaks> Det ser sådan ud.
<sbc> neglesaks, Vil du sige et par ord?
<neglesaks> Naturligvis. 2014 har afspejlet foreningens stille aktivitetsniveau.
<wangerin> Christian_Arvai: Vi har rigtigt mange som er blevet "tvunget" til at købe ny pc, og derefter ser vores reklame og kommer forbi for at få pustet liv i deres gamle maskiner.  En del af dem kommer efterfølglende og vil også ha lubuntu på deres nye maskiner, så nej win8 er ikke lykken for alle :-)
<Zilvador> Hvad ligger der bag 'Betaling for DVD'er'?
<neglesaks> Vi har haft relativt få udgifter, og størstedelen af disse er i forbindelse med vores hosting af website samt krypto-certifikat. Dertil småudgifter til forsendelse af DvD'er osv.
<neglesaks> VI har haft ganske få private donationer på plussiden.
<neglesaks> Betalinger for DVD'er ved sbc måske noget om? Det var en transation der var foretaget før jeg kom til.
 * sbc kigger i webbank. Hang on.
<neglesaks> Jeg dækker budget på 2015 når vi har afrundet dette.
<lars_t_h> porto?, Zilvador , sbc
<Zilvador> Jeg mindes bare ikke at have hørt om så høj en betaling
<neglesaks> Jeg har den sbc. Det er to indbetalinger for fragt af medier. Var det til nogen af vores lokalgrupper?
<neglesaks> Det er 100+25 i to seperate indbetalinger.
<Zilvador> De plejer ikke at betale
<neglesaks> dato: 10/jan og 20/jan 2014.
<sbc> neglesaks, Zilvador Det er vist fra privatpersoner som har fået tilsendt DVD'er og har ville betale for porto.
<Zilvador> Fra hvor mange? Jeg mindes kun at have sendt til en privatperson
<neglesaks> Ah. SÃ¥ det er at betragte som en art privat donation til foreningen :)
<sbc> neglesaks, Ja, det kunne måske have været slået sammen.
<Zilvador> Nej, privatpersoner skal betale, hvis de vil have tilsendt DVD'er :)
<sbc> Zilvador, oh, det huskede jeg ikke.
<Blueeyez> De 25 kr er vidst fra mig... :-)
<sbc> Blueeyez, bor du i haslev?
<Blueeyez> Hmm nej så det ik den 25 kr :-)
<Christian_Arvai> jeg tror at de 100kr sidste år er fra mig
<Zilvador> Jeg mener ikke, at vi støtter gratis udsendelse af DVD'er til alle, der måtte ønske det. Det ville jeg personligt ikke bryde mig om og jeg kan heller ikke bruge det som argument, når jeg bestiller flere DVD'er
<neglesaks> Godt, siden vi har navnene på det skyldige kan vi gå videre?
<Christian_Arvai> heheh
<sbc> neglesaks, gerne for min skyld. Vil du sige mere til regnskabet?
<sbc> medmindre andre har spørgsmål / kommentarer?
<neglesaks> For 2015 har jeg sammen med SBC og Nicky budgetlagt fmed en fortsat forvetning om lav foreningsaktivitet.
<sbc> Budget: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wzp6eqbbzkgdfge/Budget%20for%20Udk%202015.ods?dl=0
<buddig> Det store punke er hostingen, og hvis det stod til mig, så gik vi tilbage til one.com, da de har løst de midlertidige problemer. de havde, da vi flyttede
<Zilvador> Angående udgifterne til serveraktivitet vil jeg gerne minde bestyrelses på, at vi er blevet tilbudt af DKUUG at have vores servere gratis hos dem. Dermed kunen vi komme af med vores største udgift
<neglesaks> Vi har som kort nævnt, modtaget 2000 kr fra DK-UUG, og dette hjælper gevaldigt på regnskabet, og giver foreningen flere år at løbe på ved det aktuelle udgiftsaktivitet, selv hvis vi antager at der ikke komemr uderligere private bidrag til foreningen.
<Zilvador> Men jeg har ikke fået reaktioner på det endnu
<neglesaks> Derudover kan jeg konstatere at vi er afskåret fra AdSense indtægter, siden Google & Co. var så fline at lukke vores konto uden at give os en grund.
<Blueeyez> Hvad er fordele/ulemper ved at have server igennem dem?
<Zilvador> Jeg ser ingen ulemper ind til videre
<Zilvador> Og ang. Adsense - Nicky og Anders skulle gerne være i gang med at sætte en ny konto op :)
<neglesaks> Slutteligt kan jeg sige at der har være overensstemmelse mellem kontostand samt forelagte udgiftsbilag, så regnskabet synes værende i orden. Foreningens aktuelle kontostand er ca 7600 kr.
<neglesaks> Jeg har ikke yderligere at berette, sbc.
<sbc> Spørgsmål eller kommentarer til regnskab / neglesaks ?
<lars_t_h> buddig, vi har desværre en lidt tung opsætning der kræver en del ressourser så det er nok ikke en mulighed lige for øjeblikket (flytte tilbage til one.com)
<Zilvador> Beklager afbrydelsen. Jeg viste ikke, at det var en beretning :)
<Zilvador> Og ja...jeg har jo lige givet en del kommentarer
<Blueeyez> lars_t_h ubuntudanmark.dk?
<lars_t_h> Blueeyez, ja
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hvorfor ikke  DK-UUG?
<sbc> Zilvador, Skal vi tage diskussion om at flytte hosting til dkuug til et senere møde, hvor der ligger et konkret beslutningsforslag?
<Blueeyez> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<nicky> +1
<Zilvador> sbc, ikke muligt
<Blueeyez> og i må godt samle en masse info om emnet os :-)
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<Zilvador> Vi mangler en vurdering fra administratorerne i forhold til vores opsætning
<Christian_Arvai> +1 , jeg er overhovedet inde i det pt. jeg har først tid om 2 mdr
<Christian_Arvai> nicky eller anders kan evt tage det
<sbc> Zilvador, Jeg tror ikke jeg forstår dig. Kan du tage den fra toppen for min skyld, jeg er vist helt sat af?
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> DKUUG tilbyder os gratis serverplads på deres servere
<neglesaks> Kan jeg bede om forsamlingens holdning til det forelagte regnskab, samt beretning?
<Blueeyez> info om deres servere?
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<Zilvador> Det kan betyde, at vi mister vores tungeste udgift
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<nicky> Nu er Anders her jo desværre ikke, men vi er enige om, at fuld SSH-adgang til hostingserveren er nødvendigt. Vi ved endnu ikke om DK-UUG tilbyder det
<Zilvador> Men vi mangler stadig et svar på, om det er muligt.
<Zilvador> Da vores opsætning er en smule kompleks
<neglesaks> Hvem er dirigent?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> gg
<sbc> neglesaks, Det forsøger jeg at være, sorry, det flyder lidt.
<Christian_Arvai> (angel)
<neglesaks> Tak :)
<sbc> ok, så da vi ikke har alt info om evt. flytning af hosting lukker vi den debat nu. Den må komme på et andet tidspunkt.
<sbc> Er der nogen indvendinger mod regnskabet, så skal man råbe op nu!
<sbc> ... ellers går vi videre (der er stadig en lang dagsorden...)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> 6. Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc> Der er et par forslag om ændring af vedtægter.
<sbc> Første forslag:
<sbc> Det foreslås at i §4 stk. 4 ændres "kasser" til "kasserer" og "LoCo kontakt" til "LoCo-kontakt"
<sbc> Motivation: Retstavning.
<sbc> Stillet af Daniel (og / eller jannie ) :)
 * lars_t_h har læst dem og er +1 for alle forslag
<sbc> Er der nogen der har lyst til at tale imod?
<sbc> lars_t_h, Vi tager dem lige et af gangen :)
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<nicky> Enig i ændringen
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<Futte> +1
<sbc> Hvis ingen vil tale imod forslaget kan vi tage afstemning (som er i gang kan jeg se).
<Zilvador> +1 ;)
<sbc> Det ser ud til at blive vedtaget...
<neglesaks> +1
<Blueeyez> sbc hvis jeg ku' så gjorde jeg det ;-)
<wangerin> +1 ingen indevendinger til stavningen ;-)
<sbc> Blueeyez, ikke forstået?
<Blueeyez> sbc hvis jeg kunne tale imod, så gjorde jeg det..
<sbc> ahh, ok :)
<Blueeyez> ;-)
<sbc> Det er vedtaget.
<sbc> Næste ændringsforslag:
<sbc> §4 Stk. 5. omskrives, så det har følgende ordlyd:
<sbc> Stk. 5. Forslag, der ønskes behandlet på generalforsamlingen, skal være bestyrelsen i hænde senest 8 dage før generalforsamlingen; og udsendes til medlemmerne per email senest 5 dage før generalforsamlingen. Forslag om vedtægtsændringer, der ønskes behandlet, skal være bestyrelsen i hænde senest 8 dage før generalforsamlingen og udsendes til medlemmerne per email senest 5 dage før generalforsamlingen.
<sbc> §4 Stk. 6. omskrives, så det har følgende ordlyd:
<sbc> Stk 6. Opstilling til tillidsposter skal ske skriftligt til bestyrelsen senest 8 dage før generalforsamlingen og skal udsendes til medlemmerne, senest 5 dage før generalforsamlingen. Hvis ikke der er opstillet nok til kampvalg, kan nominering ske på selve generalforsamlingen, hvis mindst 5 fremmødte ønsker dette.
<sbc> Motivation: De nuværende tre forskellige tidsfrister gør det administrative arbejde med indkaldelse unødigt besværligt. Da vi ikke er ved at drukne i forslag og vedtægtsændringer tror jeg godt vi alle kan klare at fristerne rykkes som skitseret i forslaget.
<sbc> Er der nogen som har lyst til at tale imod forslaget?
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<nicky> +1
<sbc> ok, vi stemmer :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<Futte> +1
<wangerin> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<sbc> Det ser også ud til at blive vedtaget. Næste forslag:
<lars_t_h> sbc, skulle man præcicere hvor "til betyrelsen" er?
 * AJenbo underskylder han har sovet over sig, det var en lang lørdag :/
<sbc> lars_t_h, God pointe!
<sbc> AJenbo, Velkommen til. Godt at se dig!
<lars_t_h> hej AJenbo 
<Christian_Arvai> hejsa
<nicky> Hej Anders :-)
<Zilvador> Velkommen til Anders :)
<AJenbo> Hej alle sammen :)
<Momsemor> Godmorgen Anders
<AJenbo> Det er også godt at se jer :)
<Christian_Arvai> ilm
<sbc> Nu bliver jeg i tvivl. Kan vi ændre i forslagene her, eller skal det formelt igennem endnu en generalforsamling, hvis vi vil lave yderligere ændringer?
<lars_t_h> En præcision er vel ikke en markant ændring eller hvad?
<nicky> Det ville jeg tro, for vi er over tidsfristen for forslag
<Zilvador> sbc, jeg tror ikke, at det står nævnt, men som regel kan man foretage små ændringer her og større ændringer skal på en ny generalforsamling
<AJenbo> jeg tror det plejer at være sådan at hvis der er 66 til stede kan man godt lave ændringer
<Klaus_Rasmussen> trorr jeg ik vi ka
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, du mener det man kalder "absolut flertal"?
<sbc> ok, så hvordan skal det specificeres. Skal der bare stå "vha. e-mail til bestyrelsen / formanden"?
<Zilvador> Vist nedstemt :). Skal evt. tages op på ekstraordinæar generalforsamling
<wangerin> Jeg ser heller ingen problemer i småændringer i forslag på generealforsamlingen - det er da meget normalt at der sker justeringer
<AJenbo> lars_t_h: ja
<lars_t_h> sbc, man kan også skrive at det skal stå som et indlæg i den tråd der omhandler generalforsamlingen og at indlægget skal være det der er i "bestyrelsen" forumet.
<sbc> Vil nogen gøre indsigelse for at vi laver små ændringer, så råb op nu!
<nicky> !
<sbc> nicky, skyd
<nicky> Jeg ved ikke, jeg ville egentlig foretrække at vi ikke lavede mindre ændringer
<nicky> Og så enten ændrer det om 1 år igen, eller ved en forsamling tidligere /
<lars_t_h> Så næste møde er alm møde og ekstraordinær generalforsamling??
<nicky> Det kunne vi fx godt aftale
<nicky> Og vi kan jo stadig stemme / godkende det nuværende forslag
<sbc> nicky, når jeg tænker efter hælder jeg også mere til dette. Det bliver rodet 15 mennesker i en irc kanal at få en formulering på plads, specielt når vi har en lang dagsorden foran os. Så hellere noget fornuftigt gennemarbejdet vi har haft tid til at læse og tænke efter.
<Momsemor> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<nicky> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<lars_t_h> god kombination, +1 til dete forslag og så præcision senere
<sbc> ok, så tilbage til det oprindelige forslag. Er der nogen der vil tale imod det?
<sbc> SÃ¥ stemmer vi om forslag nr. to. Hvem kan stemme for?
<lars_t_h> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky> +1
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<sbc> Det er vist vedtaget.
<sbc> Forslag nr. tre:
<sbc> §4 stk. 4
<sbc> Punktet "Valg af bestyrelse" erstattes med:
<sbc> Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc> Valg af Formand (lige år)
<sbc> Valg af Kasserer (ulige år)
<sbc> Valg af max 7 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer (2­-4 i lige år og 1-­3 i ulige år) og 2 suppleanter
<sbc> Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc> Valg af LoCo kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc> § 6. Stk. 1 ændres til:
<sbc> Stk. 1 Foreningens daglige ledelse udgøres af bestyrelsen, der foruden Formanden består af Kassereren, og 3-­7 medlemmer. Bestyrelsen vælges af generalforsamlingen for en 2-­årig periode, således, at der vælges Formand + 2­-4 medlemmer i lige år og Kasserer + 1-­3 medlemmer i ulige år. Formand og Kasserer kan ikke være på valg samme år.
<sbc> Motivation:
<sbc> 2 årig valgperiode med Formand + 2­-4 medlemmer på valg i lige år og Kasserer + 1­-3 medlemmer i ulige år sikrer, at bestyrelsen ikke pludselig består af ene "uerfarne" medlemmer.
<sbc> En bestyrelse af Formand, Kasserer og 3­-7 medlemmer giver mulighed for valg af flere medlemmer, hvis flere ønsker valg og bestyrelsesarbejdet synes måske ikke så "overvældende", når der er flere om det. Ved evt. stemmelighed tæller Formandens stemme dobbelt.
<sbc> Er der nogen der vil tale imod forslaget?
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Zilvador, du har ordet
<Zilvador> Jeg kan frygte, at mulige kandidater kan blive demotiveret ved den lange valgperiode.
 * lars_t_h er ikke skræmt
<Christian_Arvai> enig med Zilvador 
<Zilvador> Jeg kan sagtens se fornuften i det, men i kraft af den manglende tilslutning til valgene, får vi nok ikke mange nye til at stille op ved at forlænge valgperioden
<Zilvador> Og jeg vil rigtigt gerne se nye ansigter til bestyerlsesmøderne og i bestyrelsen for at skabe mere liv :) /
<lars_t_h> Man kunne jo altid bakke ud og lade en suppleant komme til.
<sbc> andre der ønsker ordet, for at tale for / imod?
<nicky> Jeg syntes det virker som et fornuftigt kompromis, så bestyrelsen ikke kan være helt grøn
<Momsemor> !
<sbc> Momsemor, værsgo
<neglesaks> !
<Klaus_Rasmussen> nødt til at gå
<nicky> Klaus_Rasmussen, tak for i dag :-)
<Momsemor> Jeg tror ikke, det har den helt store betydning, om det er 1 eller 2 år, men det, at man sidder med "erfarne" folk er vigtigt
<Christian_Arvai> vi ses klaus
<Momsemor>  /
<sbc> neglesaks, værsgo
<lars_t_h> Jeg er enig med Momsemor 
<neglesaks> Nu er det for sent at stille formelle forslag, men kan det tænkes at vi kan have en kasserersuppleeant, evt. en som kan træde til fra bestyrelsen?
<neglesaks> Det kan jo være at jeg eller en anden person uventet bliver kørt over af en damptromle osv.
<buddig> Forslaget lyder fornuftigt, stemmer for, selv om jeg ikke lige husker hvordan det er nu.
<Christian_Arvai> hov hov ... det var sku en mazda der ramte mig !! ;)
<nicky> Strengt tage burde der også være en supplant-løsning for formanden
<buddig> Christian_Arvai, den ramte dig forhåbentlig under fødderne
<sbc> neglesaks, nicky: det husker vi til næste år / næste generalforsamling.
<sbc> Er der andre der vil tale for / imod forslaget?
<lars_t_h> Det med kasserer suppleant er godt emne til ekstraordinær generalforsamling
<lars_t_h> +1
<sbc> Hvis der ikke er det så går vi til afstemning. Hvem kan stemme for forslaget?
<buddig> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<AJenbo> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg stemmer desværre imod :)
<neglesaks> +1
<Christian_Arvai> -1
<Blueeyez> hvad stemmer vi om?
<sbc> Blueeyez, forslag nr. tre, stillet af Jannie / Momsemor.
<neglesaks> Hm, ja, kan vi gerntage det? Al snakken støjer desværre :I
<lars_t_h> se kl 16:52:06
<Blueeyez> altså om suppleant til div poster?
<sbc> Kan vi ikke lige få folk til at repsekterer talerrække, og markere med ! hvis man ønsker ordet.
<sbc> Når alle skriver i et væk mistes overblikket.
<Blueeyez> !
<sbc> Så hvis man vil "have ordet" så markerer man med !.
<sbc> Tak!
<sbc> Blueeyez, Du har ordet
<sbc> (vi vender tilbage til afstemningen lige om lidt!)
<Blueeyez> Forslaget at der skal sidde erfarne mennesker så bestyelsen ikke er helt grøn? /
<sbc> Ok, Forslaget er således:
<sbc> §4 stk. 4
<sbc> Punktet "Valg af bestyrelse" erstattes med:
<sbc> Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc> Valg af Formand (lige år)
<sbc> Valg af Kasserer (ulige år)
<sbc> Valg af max 7 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer (2­-4 i lige år og 1-­3 i ulige år) og 2 suppleanter
<sbc> Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc> Valg af LoCo kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc> § 6. Stk. 1 ændres til:
<sbc> Stk. 1 Foreningens daglige ledelse udgøres af bestyrelsen, der foruden Formanden består af Kassereren, og 3-­7 medlemmer. Bestyrelsen vælges af generalforsamlingen for en 2-­årig periode, således, at der vælges Formand + 2­-4 medlemmer i lige år og Kasserer + 1-­3 medlemmer i ulige år. Formand og Kasserer kan ikke være på valg samme år.
<sbc> Motivation:
<sbc> 2 årig valgperiode med Formand + 2­-4 medlemmer på valg i lige år og Kasserer + 1­-3 medlemmer i ulige år sikrer, at bestyrelsen ikke pludselig består af ene "uerfarne" medlemmer.
<sbc> En bestyrelse af Formand, Kasserer og 3­-7 medlemmer giver mulighed for valg af flere medlemmer, hvis flere ønsker valg og bestyrelsesarbejdet synes måske ikke så "overvældende", når der er flere om det. Ved evt. stemmelighed tæller Formandens stemme dobbelt.
<sbc> Vi stemmer nu for / imod forlsaget, med +1 / -1.
<sbc> (igen)
<nicky> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<sbc> (dem der stemte før må meget gerne stemme igen, så det bliver mere overskueligt - undskyld ulejligheden)
<Zilvador> -1
<Christian_Arvai> -1
<sbc> Der kan stemmes 30 sek endnu...
<lars_t_h> +1
<sbc> Forslaget er vedtaget.
<neglesaks> 5 for; 2 imod
<Zilvador> Stemmetæller 1 siger 5 for og 2 imod :)
<neglesaks> Accord.
<sbc> neglesaks, Zilvador  :)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> 7. Godkendelse af budget
<sbc> Er der nogen som ønsker ordet, før vi stemmer?
<neglesaks> Jeg har aldderede fremlagt budget for 2015 - skal jeg gentage det?
<sbc> neglesaks, vi har ikke formelt stemt om det, så det tænker jeg lige vi gør, men der behøves vist ikke siges noget?
<sbc> medmindre nogen vil tale imod forslaget...?
<sbc> det lader det ikke til.
<sbc> Vi stemmer om budgetforslaget, som kan læses her:
<sbc> Budgetforslag: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wzp6eqbbzkgdfge/Budget%20for%20Udk%202015.ods?dl=0
<sbc> +1
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<nicky> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<buddig> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<sbc> Det er vist vedtaget. Næste punkt
<sbc> 8. Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc>  * Valg af formand
<sbc> Jeg stiller op, er der andre kandidater?
<sbc> SÃ¥ er det nu man skal springe frem!
<Momsemor> !
<sbc> Momsemor, værsgo
<AJenbo> !
<Zilvador> !
<Momsemor> Træder de nye vedtægter ikke i kraft med øjeblikkelig virkning? /
<neglesaks> Jo.
<Momsemor> !
<sbc> "Vedtægtsændringerne træder i kraft med virkning fra den generalforsamling, de vedtages på."
<Momsemor> Så er det vel Kassereren, der er på valg?
<sbc> AJenbo, værsgo
<AJenbo> Jeg kan ikke læse budgettet uden en drop box konto, det måtte gerne være frit tilgængeligt næste gang.
<AJenbo> Der for jeg ikke har stemt for / mo det.
<AJenbo> slut /
<neglesaks> AJenbo, jeg kan maile dig det?
<nicky> Kan du ikke bare lukke pop'en?
<sbc> AJenbo, Det gik lidt hurtigt i går. Jeg ved godt det er dårlig stil. Det bliver lige lagt et fornuftigt sted efter mødet, online!
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgo
<Zilvador> Samme som Jannie, men spørgsmålet var egentlig, om formanden nu dermed også skal stille op for to år /
<AJenbo> !
<Momsemor> !
<sbc> Momsemor, værsgo
<Momsemor> Formanden er på valg til næste år (lige år) /
<sbc> AJenbo, værsgo
<AJenbo> nicky har ret hvis man trykker de rigtige steder får man lov at hente file, my bad :( Slut /
<sbc> Momsemor, værsgo (igen?)
<Momsemor> Har "talt"  /
<sbc> Jeg tror jeg har mistet overblikket. I må lige "holde mig i håndne" hvis jeg roder rundt... men så er det valg af kasserer nu?
<Momsemor> Jep ;-)
<nicky> Yep :-)
<sbc> OK :)
<sbc> Hvem stiller op som Kasserer?
 * sbc kigger sig omkring...
<Blueeyez> !
<sbc> Blueeyez, værsgo
<Blueeyez> Som kasseer så er det blot ren økonomi man styrer? eller er der mere?
<Blueeyez> -  /
<neglesaks> Ren bogføring.
<sbc> Blueeyez, er du fristet?
<Blueeyez> Vil godt prøve
<neglesaks> Jeg har lavet regnearkene nemme at hitte ud af, og stå gerne tilgængelig for at hjælpe og give råd, besvare spørgsmål m.v
<Blueeyez> Jae, det er vel uden for meget fag ord?
<neglesaks> Jeg vil selv gerne træde fra pga. personlige grunde.
<neglesaks> Blueeyez, ikke meget fagfnidder.
<Blueeyez> er frisk så :-)
<sbc> neglesaks, Du skal have tak for det arbejde du har lagt! :)
<lars_t_h> +1 for Blueeyez 
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<nicky> +1
<buddig> +1
<neglesaks> Tak, omend det er småting. En anden gang hvor jeg ikke er mere belastet ville jeg gerne gøre en større indsats.
<neglesaks> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<sbc> Super, vi har en Kasserer valgt!
<AJenbo> +1 for blueeyez
<neglesaks> Tillykke Blueeyez 
<Momsemor> Tak til Neglesaks og +1 til Blueeyes
<Blueeyez> Tak :-) og tak fordi du vil støtte hvis behovet kommer :-)
<sbc> Næste punkt. Valg af 1-3 bestyrelsesmedlemmer (og den nuværende bestyrelse bliver så alle i bestyrelsen?)
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<nicky> +1
<buddig> !
<sbc> buddig, værsgo
<lars_t_h> !
<buddig> har de siddende accepteret genvalg?  /
<sbc> lars_t_h, værsgo
<sbc> buddig, god pointe.
<AJenbo> !
<AJenbo> Jeg vil gerne acceptere genvalg :) /
<lars_t_h> Medmindre jeg stadig er i bestyrelsen pga vdtægtsændringerne, så genopstiler jeg /
<sbc> AJenbo, værsgo
<AJenbo> Jeg vil gerne acceptere genvalg :) /
<sbc> er der andre der ønsker ordet?
<sbc> Er der nogen kandidater til bestyrelsen (som ikke allerede sidder i bestyrelsen)?
<Momsemor> Jeg bliver også på min pind ;-)
<sbc> vi skulle jo gerne have nogle friske kræfter ind i bestyrelsen også ;)
<nicky> Jeg vil gerne stille op
<buddig> !
<Momsemor> Ja, kom  u, vi bider ikke ;-9  (ret meget)
<sbc> buddig, værsgo
<Zilvador> !
<lars_t_h> Momsemor, haha
<sbc> nicky, lyder godt!
<Momsemor> Super
<buddig> Med de accepter, består bestyrelsen  kun af friske kræfter.:-)
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgo
<Momsemor> Henning, som du kan sige det ;-9
<Zilvador> Jeg kan godt blive siddende som følge af vedtægterne, men jeg regner også med at tage mig af færre administrative opgaver, da jeg kan mærke, at det ikke er det, der motiverer mig.
<Zilvador>  /
<sbc> ok
<sbc> SÃ¥ vi har nicky som kandidat til bestyrelsen. Andre (nogen jeg har overset)?
<sbc> ok, vi stemmer for nickys plads i bestyrelsen.
<sbc> +1
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<AJenbo> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<buddig> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<nicky> Jamen jeg takker mange gange :-)
<neglesaks> +1
<sbc> Så skal vi evt. vælge to suppleanter.
<sbc> Er der snart nogen i kanalen som ikke har nogen tillidsposter...?
<Zilvador> Tror jeg ikke
<sbc> Det kan være vi hopper det punkt over? Ellers skal man råbe op nu!
<sbc> Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc> Hvem var det der havde kontakt til vores nuværende revisor?
<sbc> som jeg har glemt hvem er... :(
<neglesaks> Jeg vil gerne stille op som revisor, jeg kan på siden assistere voor nye kasserer.
<sbc> cool!
<Momsemor> +1
<buddig> +1
<sbc> der lader ikke til at være nogen protester / modkandidater :)
<sbc> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc> Valg af LoCo kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc> Hvem stiller op?
<lars_t_h> +1
<AJenbo> +1
<Zilvador> Andre er meget velkomne til at tage over, hvis det interesserer dem.
<sbc> Zilvador, Der er vist ikke bid - du hænger på den :)
<Zilvador> :)
<nicky> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<sbc> +1
<Momsemor> Vil du?
<sbc> Momsemor, var det til Zilvador du spurgte?
<Momsemor> Ja, sorry
<Zilvador> Jeg kan godt sidde og holde posten varm
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Og tak for spørgsmålet :)
<sbc> Så nåede vi gennem. Tillykke til alle de valgte :)
<sbc> Sidste punkt:
<sbc> Eventuelt
<sbc> Er der nogen som ønsker ordet?
<lars_t_h> !
<Zilvador> !
<lars_t_h> Den der ekstraordinære generalforsamling
<sbc> lars_t_h, værsgo
<lars_t_h>  /
<sbc> lars_t_h, ikke forstået. Kan du gentage /uddybe?
<lars_t_h> Der var jo punkt 2 med den der præcisering som kræver en ekstraordinær generalforsaming - der var også en som havde et andet emne
<lars_t_h>  /
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgo
<Zilvador> Nu hvor Nicky og Ajenbo er her, kan vi måske få en status på Adsense-implementeringen? :)
<Zilvador> Jeg mener, at det var dem, der havde bolden
<AJenbo> !
<Zilvador>  /
<sbc> AJenbo, værsgo
<AJenbo> Det er helt og aldels udelukket for os at gøre brug af google reklamer på ubuntudanmark.dk domænet
<Zilvador> !
<AJenbo> Google har ikke været til at hukke eller stikke i, men jeg vil prøve at se om jeg via mit nye arbejde kan finde en måde at snakke med nogen i google der kan løfte banløysningen.
<AJenbo>  /
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgo
<Zilvador> Det var synd. Men jeg håber, at vi kan gøre noget, så vi kan få en reel indtægtskilde.
<Zilvador> Andet spørgsmål: Hvad skal vi gøre med forslaget om at skifte hostingudbyder til DKUUG's løsning? Har administratorerne interesse og hvad skal de bruge for at finde ud af, om det er muligt?
<Zilvador> De er velkomne til at få en kontakt hos DKUUG for at komme med uddybende spørgsmål. /
<sbc> nicky, AJenbo Har I lyst til at svare, eller skal vi tage den over mail, og ikke her på mødet?
<sbc> Andet til eventuelt?
<AJenbo> !
<sbc> AJenbo, værsgo
<Momsemor> !
<AJenbo> Du kunne nok være fint at flytte, vi skal bare lige have overskud til at gøre det og så planlægge det.
<AJenbo>  /
<Zilvador> !
<lars_t_h> !
<sbc> Momsemor, værsgo
<Momsemor> Hvor lang er indkaldelsesfristen for ekstraordinær Generalforsamling og er der IRC-møde på tirsdag?  /
<sbc> !
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgo
<Zilvador> Jeg har ikke selv planlagt med IRC-møde på tirsdag. Andre er velkomne til at sætte det op :)
<Zilvador> En anden lille ting fra mig. Af personlige årsager regner jeg ikke med at kalde ind til og arrangere møder fremover, som jeg har i et stykke tid nu. Jeg håber, at nogle andre vil tage over for en stund :) /
<sbc> lars_t_h, værsgo
<lars_t_h> letsencrypt.org har planlagt at udstede SSL certificater gratis fra omkring midten af 2015, og så er der en 1 ekstra udgift mindre.
<lars_t_h>  /
<Zilvador> +1
<lars_t_h> Mozilla Foundation er platinium sponsor i det projekt
<AJenbo> !
<sbc> så er det mig :)
<sbc> Stk. 2. Indkaldelsesfristen for en ekstraordinær generalforsamling er 2 uger.
<sbc> Jeg vil forsøge at holde møde-fanen højt, men tager gerne mod hjælp, specielt til det praktiske med dagsorden, oprette møder på de forskellige platforme osv.
<sbc> Jeg syntes et kort møde for den nye bestyrelse tirsdag ville være fint.
<sbc> AJenbo, værsgo
<AJenbo> Jeg kunne nok godt overtales til at begynde at sende indkalderserne ud, selv om det måske virker lidt ironisk med min lidt spottede fremmøden.
<AJenbo>  /
<sbc> Andet til eventuelt?
<Zilvador> Evt. et Hip-hip-hurra for Vivid Vervet?
<sbc> Så siger jeg tak for et godt møde og god ro og orden. Fortsat go' søndag!
<sbc> Zilvador, Selvfølgelig!
<Zilvador> Hehe
<sbc> (og Debian 8?)
<Zilvador> Ja da!
<sbc> Hurra Hurra Hurra!
<lars_t_h> NÃ¥ er Debian 8 ude nu?
<sbc> Næste lts er... 16.04 ?
<Zilvador> Jep
<sbc> lars_t_h, https://www.debian.org/News/2015/20150426
<lars_t_h> takker sbc
<sbc> Zilvador, Det er om et år... hvis vi skulle få noget release på benene så er det måske mere realistisk, end 15.10 ?
<sbc> release-party?
<Momsemor> Fortsat god søndag, høres ved på tirsdag :-)
<lars_t_h> Jeg er specielt interresseret i en opdatering libc, hvor en slem DNS look bug er fjernet.
<Zilvador> sbc, det har du ret i. Jeg deltager gerne, hvis der er ideer
<lars_t_h> s/libc/glibc
<sbc> NÃ¥h, tak for i aften :) Vi ses / snakkes :D
<Blueeyez> neglesaks og sbc 
<Zilvador> Vi ses :)
<AJenbo> tak for endnu et år i en dejlig forening
<sbc> Blueeyez, ja?
<Zilvador> Jeg kan desværre nok ikke være der på tirsdag
<Zilvador> Selv tak :)
<Blueeyez> sbc neglesaks jeg skal lige rettes til :-)
<neglesaks> sbc, sender du en mail til Blueeyez og jeg, så returnerer jeg den endelige regnskabspakke.
<sbc> Blueeyez, vil du lige give mig din e-mail?
<Blueeyez> kenneth.90rasmussen@gmail.com
<neglesaks> sender mail nu
<Blueeyez> ;-)
<sbc> neglesaks, Jeg sender ingen mail så ;)
<Blueeyez> neglesaks du bruger vel ikke google talk?
<Blueeyez> sbc bruger du google talk?
<sbc> Blueeyez, sjældent, men har det.
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hej med jer
<Blueeyez> okay, bar til evt henvendelse nu da jeg er i systemet ;-)
<sbc> Blueeyez, det er fint.
<sbc> Tak for i aften alle sammen. Ses / snakkes.
<Blueeyez> neglesaks status? :-)
<neglesaks> mail er på vej
<neglesaks> tak for GF allesammen...
<Blueeyez> super :-) tak i lige måde :-)
<Blueeyez> smutter så :-)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2016-04-26
<wangerin> sbc: Davs
<sbc> wangerin, godaften :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Hej Daniel
<Zilvador> Godaften Søren!
<Zilvador> og hej wangerin
<Momsemor> Godaften
<wangerin> 'aften
<Zilvador> Godaften Jannie!
<Momsemor> :-)
<Zilvador> Det kan være, at vi skal slette http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings fra overskriften. Den bliver vist ikke rigtig brugt for tiden.
<wangerin> Det lyder som en rigtig god ting
 * Zilvador puffer til sbc. Han er vist faldet i søvn :)
<Momsemor> Skulle ige til, at spørge om det samme ;-)
<sbc> Jeg er vågen!
<sbc> Hejsa :)
<Momsemor> NÃ¥, det hjalp...
<Zilvador> sbc, nogen agenda i aften?
* sbc changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: Generalforsamling lørdag d. 21. maj | IRC-møde tirsdag d. 31. maj 2016 kl. 20.00| http | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> Zilvador, Nope :)
<Zilvador> Jeg ville supergerne høre, hvordan det er gået på DOK1
<sbc> Zilvador, Generelt ryg-klap til Ubuntu Aarhus for 16.04 markering på Dok1.
<Zilvador> Men de er her vist desværre ikke i aften
<sbc> Zilvador, Det gik fint. Har du set billeder på Faceobook.
<Zilvador> Ah...nej, det har jeg ikke :). Men det lyder godt
<sbc> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubunturanders/permalink/986380931457145/
<Momsemor> Kan vi flytte generalforsamlingen til klokken 15.00??
<Zilvador> Og du var sørme med. Hvor godt :)
<sbc> Momsemor, Jeg tror rent formlet at når det er meldt ud, så er det ikke god stil at ændre tidspunktet alt for meget. Ville du have bedre mulighed for at deltage senere på dagen?
<wangerin> Kan der holt generelt ikke komme nogle billder ud som ikke ligger på facebook? Jeg har blokeretet det firma for at få meget hurtigere internet, og kender mange andre som aher der samme ;-)
<sbc> Momsemor, Det er lidt af erfaring fra tidligere. Nogle gange har det trukket voldsomt ud med beslutningsforslag, opstilling osv. Det gør det nok ikke I år, men det er altid godt at have god til.
<Momsemor> Ja, jeg kan først efter klokken 15.00
<sbc> wangerin, Det har du ret I, det burde vi blive bedre til!
<sbc> Zilvador, Ja, det var jeg. Ikke så længe, men jeg var der! :D
<sbc> Zilvador, Det var ganske hyggeligt - og rigtig flotte rammer. Aarhus bibliotek er ret "lækkert".
<sbc> wangerin, Jeg skriver til Henning B. med det samme om jeg må stjæle hans billeder og ligge enten på forum eller lignende, er det ok?
<Zilvador> Hvor godt at høre :).
<Zilvador> Var der en del besøgende?
<wangerin> Ja ja. Det er bare helt generelt. Vi har lidt det samme problem i AlsLUG - ikke at de kommer på facebook, men at de lige skal skubbes fra kameraet til vores website som ikke lige er optimeret til at lægge billeder på ;-)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, du holdt også release-fest, gjorde du ikke? Gik det godt?
<sbc> Zilvador, I den tid jeg var der var der ca. 5-10 som kom ind og snakkede længe / fik installeret på gamle laptops. Der var dog mange gæster på biblioteket, så jeg tror en del flere fik en kort snak. Hvor mange der kom forbi efter jeg gik (omkring kl. 13) ved jeg ikke.
<Zilvador> sbc, det lyder da stadig som en success :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Helt sikkert!
<Zilvador> Lidt bedre end vores Ubuntu Jam-dag i et mørkt lokale et sted i København for nogle år siden...hehe :)
<Momsemor> Jo, det gik også fint. Vi fik en del kaffe og hjemmebagt kage ;)
<Zilvador> Hehe...det er vigtigt. SÃ¥ er hyggen hjemme
<Zilvador> Nå, men vi må vel vente til næste gang med at få en beretning fra en af arrangørerne
<Zilvador> wangerin, hvordan går det med forberedelserne for jer?
<Zilvador> Til LPD
<wangerin> Der er fuld gang i planlægningen af Linux Presentation Day.
<wangerin> Desværre lykkedes det ikke at få en kommerciel sponsor, så vi er maget glade for at UbuntuDK ville sponsere vores nye reklametiltag ;-)
<wangerin> Hvor tit har I set Tux og Ubuntu-logoet som her:
<wangerin> http://linux-presentation-day.dk/index.php/S%C3%B8nderborg-PR#Pylon-billeder
<wangerin> - vi har godt nok kun fået fanget et billede af en af de store pyloner, men der er sendt en fotograf ud for at finde en af de små.   
<wangerin> Deltagelse er gratis, så vi håber selvfølgelig også at se nogle ubuntudk medlemmer. Efter dagens program samler vi sammen og bestiller pizza eller hvad
<wangerin> den lokale pizza-mand kan byde på, så der kan hygges, snakkes og nørdes lidt ekstra.                
<wangerin> Udover det har vi selvfølgelig installfest igen den 14. maj og 11. juni, som vi plejer,
<sbc> Sejt!
<Zilvador> Haha...super! Den er da iøjnefaldende
<Momsemor> Super Tux stander :-)
<wangerin> Ja jeg har ikke selv set den, men kassereren kom for den i formiddags :-)
<Momsemor> Den er så fin....
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt. Og I havde nogle foredragsholdere også på dagen. De er også klar?
<wangerin> Jeps. Programmet er her: http://linux-presentation-day.dk/index.php/S%C3%B8nderborg
<wangerin> Og begge er klar til at multitaske hvis vi får mange besøgende.
<wangerin> Leif skal men toget ved 18-tiden, ellers har vi helt bevidst ikke lagt os fast på en tidsplan.
<Zilvador> Hvor fedt at I har fået de to foredragsholdere med :)
<Zilvador> Det bør kunne trække lidt punlikum
<Zilvador> *publikum
<wangerin> Ja det er lidt udenfor konceptet på LPD, men nu havde vi undskyldningen for at få et fordrag som vore medlemmer har efterlyst ;-)
<Zilvador> Har I fået henvendelser om dagen? Har I en ide om, hvor mange der vil komme?
<wangerin> Leif har vi betalt togbillet for (kan måske få den refunderet hos IDA). Ole er sponseret af Prosa.
<wangerin> SÅ der også står på pr-siden har jeg væres forbi radio als og der skulle efter sigende være blevet sendt et indsla i går over middag, med en genudsendelse lørdag formiddag
<wangerin> Og nej vi har ingen ide om hvor mange der kommer.
<Zilvador> I har i hvert fald gjort en god indsats :)
<wangerin> Vi har selv ca 180 medlemmer som vi har sendt ud til.
<Zilvador> Og Sønderbord Lokal TV...fik I kontakt til dem igen?
<wangerin> IDAsyd (ingenørforeningen) skulle have sendt ud til noget der ligner 2200 medlemmer i sydjylland
<wangerin> SLTV glippede desværre. Men det kan o være at de kommer forbi på lørdag ;-)
<Zilvador> Wow...godt!
<Zilvador> Vi må håbe :)
<Zilvador> Jeg håber på også at se billeder fra jeres dag i hvert fald
<wangerin> + det lokale makespace vil anbefale folk ud til kigge ud til os - i deres nabobygning afholder Ymen club loppemarked i weekenden, så mon ikke der er nogen der skal ind og se i makerspacet
<Zilvador> Vi må håbe, at folk kommer derud. Det ligger et stykke uden for Sønderborg selv, kan jeg se :). Det kan være en udfordring
<Zilvador> Men med IDA i ryggen er forudsætningerne nu også meget bedre
<Zilvador> Nå, men vi kan vist godt hæve mødet, hvis der ikke er andre, der vil sige noget.
<Zilvador> Har alle installeret 16.04? :)
<Momsemor> Ja da, på et par maskiner
<Zilvador> Og uden problemer, håber jeg?
<Momsemor> Jep.. men har også kørt med den siden før jul på en test-maskine uden crash
<Zilvador> Godt :). Det burde jo også være stabilt, da det er en LTS
<Momsemor> Det er de andre såmen også ;)
<wangerin> Nej jeg har ikke fået 16.04 ind endnu, men de er downloaded til samtlige varianter, så vi kan begynde at lege ;-)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, jeg vil nu indrømme, at jeg har haft nogle problemer med visse udgivelser, men jeg har så nok heller ikke de nemmeste maskiner at lægge det på :)
<Zilvador> Grafikkortene er i den tungere ende
<Momsemor> Nej , det betyder meget hvilket hardware der er i maskinerne
<Zilvador> Nemlig. Men nu har jeg også for nyligt købt en af Dells maskiner med Ubuntu forudinstalleret på, så der er maskinen heldigvis lavet til det. Det virker rigtigt godt
<sbc> Så tror jeg også jeg smutter for i aften. Vi ses / snakkes. :) Fortsat go' aften!
<Momsemor> Jeg hopper også af... træls at generalforsamlingen ikke kunne rykkes et par timer, men så ses vi til næste IRC møde
<Zilvador> Det gør vi i hvert fald
<Zilvador> God aften, Jannie. Vi ses
<Zilvador> Og god aften til wangerin også. Held og lykke på lørdag! :)
<wangerin> takker
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2017-04-25
* sbc changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: Ubuntu-dk generalforsamling tirsdag d. 25. april 2017 kl. 19.00 | https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2017-March/002989.html | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<wangerin> 'aften
<nicky44> Godaften
<Zilvador> Godaften
<sbc> God aften :)
<sbc> SÃ¥ er klokken vist 19.00 :)
<sbc> Godaften og velkommen til generalforsamlingen.
<sbc> Indkaldelsen kan læses her:
<sbc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2017-March/002989.html
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc>  * Valg af dirigent
<sbc>  * Valg af referent
<sbc>  * Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc>  * Formandens beretning
<sbc>  * Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc>  * Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc>  * Godkendelse af budget
<sbc>  * Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc>   - Valg af Kasserer (ulige år)
<sbc>   - Valg af max 7 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer (1-3 i ulige år) og 2 suppleanter
<sbc>   - Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc>   - Valg af LoCo-kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc>  * Eventuelt
<sbc> Første punkt på dagsordenen:
<sbc>  * Valg af dirigent
 * sbc gør det gerne, men hvis andre har lyst skal I ikke holde jer tilbage.
<nicky44> +1 for sbc
<buddig> +1
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> Den snupper jeg så :)
<sbc>  * Valg af referent
 * sbc gør det gerne, men hvis andre har lyst skal I *ikke* holde jer tilbage. :)
<Zilvador> Du må meget gerne :)
<nicky44> Også +1 :-)
<nicky44> Og jeg skulle hilse fra Jannie. Det er desværre ikke sikkert hun når det i dag
<sbc> Den tager jeg også så :)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc> Det er vel en formalitet, men der bør efter vedtægterne som minimum være to... (og det bør vist ikke være mig).
<Zilvador> Jeg kan godt tælle
<nicky44> Jeg tror godt jeg kan magte opgaven som den ene
<wangerin> kan jeg da også godt
<Christian_Arvai> hejsa
<sbc> Christian_Arvai, Godaften Christian.
<nicky44> Godaften
<Zilvador> Godaften Christian
<buddig> god aften
<buddig> god aften
<sbc> Zilvador, nicky44 og wangerin melder sig alle. Så er der tre stemmetællere. Det er fint. 
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Formandens beretning
<nicky44> Godaften Anders
<Christian_Arvai> godaften anders
<sbc> Beretningen ligner til forveksling den fra sidste år.
<sbc> Vi har et velfungerende forum, og hjemmeside.
<sbc> Vi har noget god aktivitet i lokalafdelinger og Lugs.
<sbc> Vi har ikke haft noget aktivitet på "lands-niveau" i løbet af året. Det kunne være rart at lave om på det sidste (og det bør ikke være økonomi der stopper os), men det kræver at nogen har en god ide, og lidt kræfter til at løbe det i gang.
<buddig> godaften Anders
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> AJenbo, Hej Anders :)
<sbc> Er der nogen kommentarer til beretningen?
<AJenbo> Godaften alle, selvom jeg har noget voldsomt jet lag :-)
<Zilvador> Hej Anders
<sbc> AJenbo, Har du været i usa?
<Zilvador> Ingen kommentarer. Der er jo ganske rigtigt ikke sket så meget på langsplan
<Zilvador> *landsplan
<sbc> Så gør vi videre til:
<sbc>  * Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc> Jeg kan ikke lige se Kenneth i kanalen, men der er blevet udsendt et regnskab på mail-listen.
<sbc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/attachments/20170424/04e44636/attachment-0003.ods
<sbc> Er der nogen kommentarer til regnskabet?
<AJenbo> Sbc, ja, kom hjem her til middag og har sovet siden 
<Zilvador> En kommentar
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgod
<Zilvador> Jeg kan se, at der i budgettet er medtaget en donation to gange. Samme dato og beløb. Og jeg får det heller ikke til at gå op med totalbeløbet.
<Zilvador> Læser jeg forkert? Eller er der sket en fejl?
<sbc> Hvilken konkret drejer det sig om?
<sbc> Jeg ser tre, en på 100, 50 og 300
<Zilvador> Der er kun tre linjer :)
<Zilvador> Det er vist regnskabet, du kigger i
<Zilvador> Jeg tænkte budgettet for 2017
<sbc> ahh, budet!
<sbc> sorry.
<sbc> Jeg skal læse hvad du skriver.
<Zilvador> :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Kan vi gemme det til om 2 punkter?
<Zilvador> Gerne
<sbc> (så bliver det lettere at skrive referat, hvis punkterne matcher dagsordenen)
<sbc> Andet / noget til regnskab for 2016 ?
<nicky44> Godkendt herfra
<Christian_Arvai> godkendt herfra
<Zilvador> Ah...undskyld. Tænkte at det handlede om begge :). Regnskab er godkendt.
<sbc> Så tillader jeg mig at gå videre. :)
<sbc> Zilvador, helt i orden.
<sbc>  * Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc> Det er hurtigt overstået. Der er ingen.
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Godkendelse af budget
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgo :)
<nicky44> Budgettet har jeg også en bemærkning til
<sbc> dette er også udsendt pr. mail: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/attachments/20170424/04e44636/attachment-0002.ods
<Zilvador> Skal jeg gentage? :)
<Zilvador> Jeg kan se, at der i budgettet er medtaget en donation to gange. Samme dato og beløb. Og jeg får det heller ikke til at gå op med totalbeløbet.
<Zilvador>  Læser jeg forkert? Eller er der sket en fejl?
<Christian_Arvai> enig
<Christian_Arvai> fejl i linje 10
<Christian_Arvai> dublet af linje 8
<sbc> Zilvador, Jeg ser det.
<sbc> Generelt er dette måske ikke så meget et budget, som en oversigt over konto-bevægelser indtil nu.
<sbc> Men ja, den går igen.
<wangerin> Mao der er ikke et reelt budget, men da der ikke er planlagt nogle kommende aktiviteter er der jo heller ikke noget at budgetere ud fra ud over hosting og domæne ;-)
<Zilvador> Enig :)
<nicky44> Også enig
<sbc> Så vi konstaterer at sådan er det. Der er vel ingen grund til at vi sidder nu 8+ personer og laver et nyt budet?
<Zilvador> Hmm...nu kom jeg også lige til at kigge i regnskabet igen. De samlede udgifter er skrevet til at være 5323,28, men det er vist kun 2661,64, når man regner det sammen.
<sbc> nicky44, Du havde også en kommentar? Eller var det det samme?
<nicky44> Kun at hosting ikke er skrevet ordentligt på
<nicky44> Det løber op i cirka 2464,- for i år
<Zilvador> Men det er vist også bare en skrivefejl. Posteringerne ser ud til at være rigtige
<nicky44> Det var bare det
<sbc> nicky44, Det er jo en vigtig detalje. Hvis jeg fører det til referat, kan vi så accepterer budgettet?
<wangerin> Mht hosting, så kunne det være en ide om at kontakte dkuug.dk om det ville være muligt at få en vps i deres server-farm. Det er vist andre som har en gratis eller billig vps hos dem til forskellige projekter.
<Zilvador> Ja, det mener jeg også, at de tilbød
<sbc> wangerin, Det kræver blot at det er "godt nok". Vi havde tidligere problemer med at vores hosting ikke var "kraftig nok" som jeg husker det.
<sbc> Er der nogen der vil tage kontakt til dem?
<nicky44> Jeg syntes at huske at skrev til dem, men ikke fik et svar tilbage
<AJenbo> +1
<nicky44> De har et "å" i deres mailadresse, så det endte med at blive en større omgang at sende den mail
<sbc> Jeg tror lige jeg lukker diskussion om hosting hos dkuug. Lad os tage det til evt. og/eller efter mødet.
<nicky44> +1
<sbc> Tilbage til budgettet. Med kommentaren fra nicky44 er der så yderligere kommentarer til budgettet?
<sbc> Kan det vedtages?
<nicky44> +1
<wangerin> +1
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<sbc> Budgettet er vedtaget.
<sbc> Jeg bliver lige nødt til at løbe - der skal varmes noget mælk. Er der nogen der vil overtage som dirrigent, og tage os videre i dagsrodenen?
<sbc>  * Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc>   - Valg af Kasserer (ulige år)
<sbc>   - Valg af max 7 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer (1-3 i ulige år) og 2 suppleanter
<sbc>   - Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc>   - Valg af LoCo-kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc>  * Eventuelt
<sbc> ... jeg håber at være tilbage om 10-15 min :)
<AJenbo> 1 min så kan jeg 
<Christian_Arvai> mælk??? er der børn vi er gået glip af? :D
<ajenbo2> Han skal da bare hygge lidt med varm mælk ;)
<Christian_Arvai> :D
<ajenbo2> SBC er blevet far til lille Esben :)
<ajenbo2> Næste punk, valg af bestyrelse:
<nicky44> Jamenaltså :-)
<ajenbo2> Valg af kasser:
<ajenbo2> Jeg tror ikke vi har nogen nye kandidater til posten?
<nicky44> Hvem er det nu?
<ajenbo2> Kan det passe det er Christian?
<Christian_Arvai> nej, det er vist 4-5 år siden jeg var det
<Zilvador> Det er Kenneth
<Zilvador> Skulle jeg mene
<Zilvador> BlueEyez
<Christian_Arvai> ahhh
<nicky44> Det er også rigtigt
<nicky44> Jeg stiller gerne op
<Zilvador> Godt! :)
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<ajenbo2> Fedt
<ajenbo2> +1
<Zilvador> Andre kandidater? Ellers får Nicky bare min stemme :)
<wangerin> +1
<buddig> +1
<Zilvador> Nicky er vist valgt. Til lykke! :)
<nicky44> Jamen jeg takker :-)
<ajenbo2> Hvor mange aktive har vi i moedet i dag?
<nicky44> Mig
<Zilvador> 8, vist
<ajenbo2> :D
<Zilvador> Ikke inkluderende den ene af de to Ajenbo'er :)
<ajenbo2> ok, tja så er 50% væl nok :)
<ajenbo2> Næste punk:
<ajenbo2>  - Valg af max 7 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer (1-3 i ulige år) og 2 suppleanter
<Zilvador> 5 stemmer, tæller jeg. Mere end 50% :)
<ajenbo2> Hvem stiller op?
<wangerin> Hvis ikke der er nogen som stemmer imod er der vel ikke noget spørgsmål ;-)
<wangerin> Kan da godt være supplant
<nicky44> Hvem er overhovedet på valg?
<Zilvador> Er det ikke noget med, at kun nogen af medlemmerne er til valg?
<Christian_Arvai> jo
<ajenbo2> Jeg stiller gerne op som en nød kandidat, men pga. mit fremmøde og privat liv ville jeg være rigtig glad for at give plads til andre.
<Zilvador> Jannie og Anders...ifølge vores bestyrelsesliste
<Zilvador> Jeg stiller gerne op
<nicky44> Er det ikke denne liste der er bestyrelsen?
<nicky44> https://github.com/soeren-b-c/UbuntuDK/blob/master/Bestyrelse.md
<Zilvador> Jeg kan forestille mig, at Jannie også gerne vil stille op igen...men hun er her jo ikke
<Zilvador> Jo, netop
<nicky44> Nej, Jannie skrev at hun desværre ikke kunne nå det i dag på email tidligere
<Zilvador> Jep. Det sagde du :)
<nicky44> nårh ja, det gjorde jeg vel ;-)
<Christian_Arvai> skal vi gå ud fra at hun gerne vil fortsætte?
<nicky44> Men er det ikke mig og Blueeyez som er på valg?
<Zilvador> Det er vist lidt ureglementarisk :)
<Christian_Arvai> :D
<Zilvador> nicky, dig og Lars_t_h er på valg næste år
<Zilvador> BlueEyez er ikke i bestyrelsen i år
<Zilvador> Jvf. listen som Anders linker til
<nicky44> Zilvador, hvor ligger den?
<Zilvador> Undskyld. Det var dig, der linkede
<ajenbo2> :)
<nicky44> Ifølge den blev mig og Blueeyez valgt ind i 2015
<Zilvador> Jeg ser da kun Blueeyez som kasserer :)
<Zilvador> Valg af Kasserer (ulige år)
<Zilvador> Kenneth Rasmusse, Blueeyez, 2015
<Zilvador> Valg af max 7 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer (2-4 i lige år og 1-3 i ulige år)
<Zilvador> Anders Jenbo, Ajenbo, 2016
<Zilvador> Lars Tørnes Hansen, lars_t_h, 2016
<Zilvador> Jannie Udengaard, Momsemor, 2016
<Zilvador> Nicky Thomassen, nicky, 2015
<nicky44> sandt :-) Jeg ser forkert
<Zilvador> 2 suppleanter
<Zilvador> (ingen)
<ajenbo2> Vil det så sige at det er Nicky og Zilvador der er oppe til valg denne gang?
<Zilvador> Hvem stiller så op i år? Ud over mig
<nicky44> Men så er det vel kun mig der er til valg, og så op til 3 poster mere, så vi ender på maks 7 medlemmer
<ajenbo2> Det lyder rigtigt
<Zilvador> Ah...du har vist ret. Du læser vist bedre det, som Søren mener i listen, end jeg gør.
<nicky44> OK :-)
<Zilvador> Godt. SÃ¥ Nicky og mig
<nicky44> Yes
<ajenbo2> SÃ¥ lad os stemme:
<Zilvador> Genopfriskning af vedtægter: Ved valg af bestyrelsesmedlemmer har hver stemmeberettiget to stemmer. Man kan vælge at stemme på to forskellige kandidater, stemme på en kandidat (som så kun får en stemme) eller stemme blankt.
<Zilvador> Vi kan stemme på to, så jeg stemmer på os to :)
<ajenbo2> Zilvador, Nicky
<wangerin> Zilvador, Nicky
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<nicky44> Skulle lige til at gøre det samme. Jeg stemmer på Zilvador og mig selv
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ er det vist afgjort :)
<ajenbo2> +1
<wangerin> som den ene optæller tror jeg nok Zilvador og Nicky er valgt ;-)
<ajenbo2> Til lykke til zilvado som nyt medlem :)
<nicky44> Jeg er enig :-)
<Christian_Arvai> tillykke herfra
<Zilvador> Tak tak
<ajenbo2> Og tyillyke til nicky som er blevet genvalgt :)
<ajenbo2> Næste punkt: Valg af revisor
<nicky44> Jamen jeg takker
<ajenbo2> neglesaks er den nuværrende revisor
<Zilvador> Nogen kandidater?
<Zilvador> Må ikke være et bestyrelsesmedlem
<ajenbo2> Der er tilladt at være bestyrrelses meldlem og revisor samtidig
<Christian_Arvai> jeg kan godt tage den post
<nicky44> +1
<ajenbo2> Hov ja zilvador har ret
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Super Christian.
<ajenbo2> Vi venter lige 5 sek for at se om andre har lyst til at stille op
<ajenbo2> Ok, Christian er eneste kandidat. Så hvis ikke der er nogen der stemmer i mod tror jeg han får den pr automatik :)
<wangerin> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg stemmer i hvert fald for :)
<ajenbo2> +1
<ajenbo2> Tillykke til Christian :)
<Christian_Arvai> takker
<ajenbo2> Næste punkt:  - Valg af LoCo-kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
<nicky44> Hvis lo-co også er for 2 af gangen, så er det først til næste år
<nicky44> *2 år
<Zilvador> Ja, det skulle jeg også mene :)
<ajenbo2> Den er købt
<Zilvador> Men er faktisk ikke sikker
<Christian_Arvai> snup du bare et år mere :D
<nicky44> +1
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg kan i hvert fald godt fortsætte...hehe
<ajenbo2> Zilbador har du lyst til at fortsætte?
<wangerin> +1
<ajenbo2> Fedt
<Zilvador> Ja, den snupper jeg bare :)
<Christian_Arvai> lækkert. så er posterne afsat
<ajenbo2> Pt. er der jo ikke så meget at lave, men hvis vi igen søger om at blive officel loco kan der jo komme lidt at lave.
<ajenbo2> Næste punkt: Eventuelt
<ajenbo2> Er der nogen der har noget til eventuelt?
<ajenbo2> Zilvador: jeg tror du hade noget?
<Zilvador> Enig. Lige nu er det mest kontakt med de andre Loco'er, når der er noget
<Zilvador> Nej, det var til regnskabet
<Christian_Arvai> !
<ajenbo2> Christian_Arvai: ja
<Christian_Arvai> i redaktørforum har vi snakket om maillister. specifikt en til indkaldelse til irc-møder. det er en mulighed for at give opmærksomhed
<nicky44> Vi har jo alle de dejlige e-mailadresser liggende
<wangerin> Ville være rigtigt godt.
<Zilvador> Relateret til bestyrelsesmøder? Eller andre IRC-møder?
<ajenbo2> Det lyder som en god ide, men vi skal selvfølig passe på med ikke bare at sende ud til at alle de mail adresser vi har.
<ajenbo2> Loven om spam er temmelig hård i DK
<Christian_Arvai> det er jo så det vi kan drøfte nu. der er noget jura ind over. 
<Zilvador> Hvor har I adresserne fra?
<Christian_Arvai> forums db
<ajenbo2> Zilvador: Når folk registere sig som brugere på forummet
<nicky44> Så længe vi ikke forsøger at sælge noget, holder det relevant i forhold til Ubuntu og giver mulighed for at sige nej til flere mails, så burde jura'en være ok
<Zilvador> Aha. Men de skal vist klikke noget af, før man må sende dem nyhedsbreve. En accept
<wangerin> Hvad er definitionen på at man er medlem af foreninge? Er det ikke at man er på launchpad? - ikke fourm-brugerne
<ajenbo2> Jeg tror vi kan være helt sikre på at få nogle sure kunder hvis vi blot sender ud til alle der har ønsket support gennem tiden. Uanset om det er lovligt eller ej
<Christian_Arvai> vi har ikke drøftet jura i forum pt .... jeg vil vurdere at det ikke er lovligt at bruge dem alle samlet, som fx til mødeindkaldelse på irc, uden at folk har sagt ok i forvejen
<Zilvador> Er det ikke, at man er på foreningens nyhedsliste?
<Christian_Arvai> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<nicky44> Nej, jeg tror også at det som medlem af Lauchpad gruppen
<ajenbo2> +1 Zilvador 
<Christian_Arvai> folk som er meldt ind i foreningen via Lauchpad har jo selv meldt sig ind, så de tilknyttede mail-add derfra, vil jeg mene at vi godt må sende til
<Zilvador> Kiggede lige i vedtægerne. I har ret
<Zilvador> Stk. 3. Indmeldelse sker via Launchpad. Medlemsskabet er først gyldigt, når medlemmet er optaget i ubuntu-dk gruppen på Launchpad.
<nicky44> 2 sekunder hurtigere end mig :-)
<Christian_Arvai> så er det også en intern nyhedsmail til medlemmer, som frivilligt er meldt ind
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Om ikke andet må vi næsten kunne skrive til dem og sige, at vi gerne vil sende nyhedsmails. Klik her for at tilmelde dig
<ajenbo2> Jeg er helt klart for at vi sender til Launchpad medlemmer og nyhedsliste brugerne.
<Christian_Arvai> derudover, så er jeg ret sikker på at ingen fra Lauchpad vil brokke sig over et par mails om året
<nicky44> Vi kunne selvfølgelig også bare oprette listen, og så skrive om den op hjemmesiden. Så kan folk selv tilmelde sig
<wangerin> Det ville være en optimale løsning at lave en opt-in ud fra launchpad og evt nyhedslisten.
<Zilvador> Nej, de vil nok ikke blive sure over nyhedsbreve. Det synes jeg egentlig også, at man får, når man tilmelder sig andre grupper derinde
<Zilvador> Men igen...hvordan vil listen udskilde sig fra vores store nyhedsliste? Hvad skal den bruges til?
<wangerin> Hvordan er fordelingen af personer på de forskellige lister? nyhedslisten er vil en åben lste, så den rammer både medlemmer og ikke medlemmmer, men ikke nødvendigvis alle medlemmer
<Christian_Arvai> det er jo så spørgsmålet. som sådan kan vi jo starte med at lave det som "mødeindkaldelse". 
<Zilvador> IRC-møder om forummet?
<Christian_Arvai> forening
<Zilvador> Så lidt som bestyrelsesmøder?
<Christian_Arvai> vi har generelt faldende aktivitet med irc
<Christian_Arvai> . ja
<Zilvador> Enig. Og nu forstår jeg :). Det er som reaktion på vores ændrede mødestruktur
<Zilvador> Hvad gør vi? Skriver ud til alle medlemmer af LP-gruppen eller laver en tilmeldingsfunktion på hjemmesiden?
<Christian_Arvai> yes ... det er logisk at vi ikke holder møder hvert mdr (der er ikke nok aktivivtet). det er så bare ret svært at finde datoerne nu, da de ikke bare er løbende
<Zilvador> Enig. God ide med listen
<nicky44> Hvis vi laver det på hjemmesiden, så kan alle tilmelde
<nicky44> Jeg syntes mit tastatur spiser de korte ord i dag
<Zilvador> Jeg hælder til bare at skrive til alle medlemmer af gruppen. Hvis de ikke vil have nyheder om bestyrelsen, er de vil ikke medlemmer.
<nicky44> *tilmelde sig
<nicky44> <sarkasme>Fordi vi har i forvejen for mange medlemmer</sarkasme> ;-)
<Zilvador> Baaah :)
<Christian_Arvai> lol
<Christian_Arvai> Active members  There are 88 direct members of the "Ubuntu Danmark Local Community" team, and 94 people are members in total, directly and indirectly through other team memberships. 
<Zilvador> Det lyder jo pænt
<Zilvador> De skal da have mails, så de ved, hvad de er medlem af :)
<nicky44> Men lad os endelig prøve. Bare man kan opt-out, så burde det vel gå
<Zilvador> Prøve at sende til alle?
<Christian_Arvai> aner ikke hvordan at maillister kan sættes op via lp
<Zilvador> Tja...så er det måske nemmere med hjemmesiden?
<Christian_Arvai> nicky? ^
<nicky44> Med hjemmesiden kan det sættes på så alle kan tilmelde sig
<nicky44> Og så er vi ikke afhængige af LP
<wangerin> Spørgmålet er vel på den anden side om der er styr på alle foreningens lister. LP, milinglister, forum og hvad er ellers måtte være.
<Zilvador> Så er det nok vejen at gå. Og når vi finder ud af, hvordan vi kan skrive til LP-medlemmerne, kan vi bede dem om at tilmelde sig listen på hjemmesiden
<Zilvador> Vi har vel kun en liste nu
<nicky44> Hvad har foreningen alt i alt?
<Zilvador> Men selvfølgelig en rimelig iagttagelse. Vi skal ikke have mere end det, vi behøver. Her tror jeg dog, at det er rimeligt nok, da vi har ændret mødestrukturen. Alternativt skulle vi bruge den store Ubuntu-DK-liste.
<nicky44> Ubuntu listen
<nicky44> Facebook og Twitter
<nicky44> Og så selvefølgelig hjemmesiden
<Zilvador> Google+
<nicky44> Findes der en måde at sende ud til dem alle fra samme sted?
<Zilvador> Vi har tidligere brugt G+ til at indkalde til møder
<nicky44> Jeg har hverken FB, Twitter eller G+...
<Zilvador> De sociale medier? Ja, jeg har set samlingstjenester tidligere
<Christian_Arvai> NSA? :D
<Zilvador> Nemlig :D
<nicky44> Heh, men de kigger jo kun med ;-)
<Zilvador> NÃ¥...men vi skal vist tage en beslutning
<Zilvador> Bruger vi noget af det eksisterende som tidligere eller laver vi en ny liste?
<nicky44> Jeg kunne godt tænke mig at prøve en ny liste
<Christian_Arvai> jeg ved ikke engang hvor mange vi har på ubdk,s gamle
<Zilvador> Jeg ved ikke, om nogen ved det. Jeg mener, at det er taget op før
<Zilvador> jeg ved ikke, hvem der er listeadministrator
<nicky44> Det er noget af problemet med at bruge Ubuntus. For selvom det virker fint, så har vi ingen kontrol
<Zilvador> Vi må lige høre med sbc, når han er tilbage
<nicky44> Det må være en stor gryde med mælk
<Christian_Arvai> han skulle måske lige malke koen først?!? ;)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<nicky44> Christian_Arvai, nu sidder jeg alene her og griner :-)
<nicky44> Har vi så møde om 4 uger? For så kunne vi kigge på det igen til der
<Christian_Arvai> yes ... jeg fik også lige et kort ømt syn af sbc på en bondegård :D :D
<Zilvador> :D
<Zilvador> nicky44, der er ikke møde, med mindre der indkaldes
<Zilvador> Så vi må tage en beslutning nu...eller indkalde til et nyt møde :)
<nicky44> Det er da også rigtgt. Jeg kan også sætte listen op, og så lige sende en e-mail rundt
<Christian_Arvai> skal vi indkalde til et møde næste mdr, log så har forum og admins 4 uger til at finde en teknisk løsnigsmodel?
<ajenbo2> Lyder fint, jeg bliver nok nød til at smutte nu :)
<nicky44> Og så er sbc sikkert færdig med koen ;-)
<nicky44> +1
<Christian_Arvai> tir 30-5 kl 19?
<nicky44> Yes, +1
<ajenbo2> +1
<Zilvador> Det er fint
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ kan vi vist godt afslutte generalforsamlingen
<ajenbo2> Tak for god ro og orden :)
<nicky44> Jamen tak for at godt møde alle sammen :-)
<Christian_Arvai> lige over
<Zilvador> Selv tak. God aften alle sammen
<Christian_Arvai> jeg smutter også nu. vises næste mdr
<Zilvador> Hmm..måske kl 20 i stedet for kl 19. Vi plejer at holde det kl 20.
<Zilvador> Men sbc kalder vel ind :). SÃ¥ bestemmer han
* sbc changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC møde tirsdag d. 30. maj 2017 kl. 20.00 | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> godnat!
